# Platinum x Blue/Green?



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

What might I expect to get from a cross of platinum x blue/green?

Here are images of my platinum HM male and blue/green HM female:


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Check this site out. This breeder has a great spawn log . He did a cross kind of like this one and got lots of shiny light color blues. Really pretty 

Here the link.
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT060311.htm


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I always look through betta territory for examples. xD
But yeah. You'll likely get steel blues/other blues with a chance of redwash.

if either parent carries marble from the past few generations it may pop up.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the info! that link is awesome!

I'm trying to decide if I will breed the platinum x blue/green pair, or my mustard gas male to my green dragon female:


----------



## Flare101 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Do the mustard gas!*



fishgeek said:


> Wow, thanks for the info! that link is awesome!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I will breed the platinum x blue/green pair, or my mustard gas male to my green dragon female:


There is not enough mustard gas Bettas in the community.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

On the first pairing both look to be carrying yellow so more than likely no red wash should pop up. platinum over blue should give you pastel irids-blue, steel, turq.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> On the first pairing both look to be carrying yellow so more than likely no red wash should pop up. platinum over blue should give you pastel irids-blue, steel, turq.


the platinum male does have some red spots on his ventral fins, and his gills when he flares.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Because platinum is steel blue (irid) background so you would probably lose the platinum color. Instead, you should get a number of metallic green and steel blue, maybe even a few royal blue. You could also get other light colors such as cambodian like pattern, grizzle, and cellophane.

Your result depends on how strong their genetic background is . . . I don't rely on "which genes are dominant" because IME recessive colors may dominate your fry. Unless you know for certain that the parents are true and fixed colors, you can't really determine the outcome - only probability.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, Casper (the platinum male) has gone and got his dorsal fin all torn up (story here: http://bettalog.blogspot.com/2013/10/baby-steps.html) so I am going to wait on breeding him until it's all healed up. I'm still wanting to go forward with breeding next week though, as all of the fish have been conditioned. My plan right now is to go forward with breeding Neptune, my mustard gas male (pictured above) to Rain, my blue-green female. I have no idea what kind of color combinations to expect from this spawn. Anyone have any ideas? Has anyone bred a mustard gas to a solid blue or green?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't done that combo, no.
But you'll get a grab bag of colors. You'll probably see a lot of red wash from the male's yellow,unless she carries yellow.
i really like your blue-green girl.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

I would guess she carries red. I can almost see a light tint of it in her fins under certain lights. I also have a yellow female who is very breeding ready. Hmm...now I'm not sure who would be a better selection!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

if you want to keep the yellow/instant gratification,use the yellow girl.

If you plan to breed a f2-f3 and don't mind red in the f1, use whichever one has better finnage/form/body.


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

I wanted to update on this thread, for those who missed my other one: I ended up breeding my mustard gas male, Neptune, to Rain (the blue/green female). It took them 3 days but they did finally spawn! (first time for both) It was so awkward for the first hour, lol. There are eggs in the nest, I guess I'll find out in another day or so if they've been properly fertilized Rain has been removed and is recovering in her own tank. Her fins are really damaged, but she's acting just as chipper as she's always been. Neptune is diligently watching over the eggs. He's been great so far!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

congrats


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats.
Now the real fun begins


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

here's my breeding log, so far: Betta Log: Day Three: Spawning Day!


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Babies!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Yay for wiggly tails. <3


----------



## fishgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Neptune has been a wonderful, dedicated father and has been tending to the nest without rest or food. It has been 5 days now since his last meal and I'm beginning to worry. It took my pair 3 days to breed. I fed the female a little during that time, but Neptune was not interested in eating. I tried feeding him yesterday because he wandered from the nest a few times, but when he showed no interest I promptly removed the food. The babies hatched Saturday night, so they should be free swimming soon. Will Neptune be okay without food for so long?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Honestly, if he was starving enough he'd eat the fry.

He should be fine though. They should be free swimming today/tomorrow and then you can take him out.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats on the spawn, I love the two you chose.


----------

